# Wanted: Maui feb 13-20



## biverson (Jan 8, 2021)

Looking for Maui, 1 bedroom or larger, feb 13-20


----------



## Mlev (Jan 8, 2021)

I can offer HONA KOA VACATION CLUB, Lahaina, Maui; 2br, sl 6, k;  6 nights from feb 13 or 14


----------



## Eileen A. (Jan 8, 2021)

biverson said:


> Looking for Maui, 1 bedroom or larger, feb 13-20


Hello,
Sent PM. 
1 bedroom at Kaanapali Beach Club available. 
7 nights Feb 13 to Feb 20
$800 

Let me know if interested. 
Thanks!
Eileen


----------



## lisajeannec (Jan 20, 2021)

biverson said:


> Looking for Maui, 1 bedroom or larger, feb 13-20


Sent PM


----------



## Travispete1234 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sent pm


----------



## Mlev (Feb 1, 2021)

I HAVE THE GARDENS AT WEST MAUI, LAHAINA, MAUI; 1BR, SL 4, FULL K; FEB 14-21. ARE YOU INT.?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 3, 2021)

looking for the same dates?  Still have something available?


----------



## jules54 (Feb 7, 2021)

Tons of Hawaii on Interval International last week when I was looking.


----------

